
Third Generation iPad: It’s All in the Pixels - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/review/third_generation_ipad_its_all_in_the_pixels/
======
jmartellaro
This is the best review of the new iPad (3rd generation) you'll find anywhere.

